# Prime with broken micro SD slot. Test yours.



## Hakobo

This is mostly a warning to people, check your micro SD card slots. Put a card in and take it out a few times to make sure it is going to work.

So, I got my prime on the 22nd. On the 24th I put an older 16gb card in and it worked fine. On the 27th I took the 16gb out, you know, the whole push in pop out thing, and it came out just fine. But when I went to put in my new 32gb class 10 card, it wanted to go in at an angle. I thought maybe the card was misshapen or something, so I took it out as to not force it. I then attempted to put the 16gb back in, and it too wanted to go in at an angle. So I carefully guided it in straight but it pushed in too far. It's now stuck in the prime, I can't get it out with my fingers and don't want to try with a tool. The prime is also not recognizing that there is even a card in at all. I filed a ticket with ASUS support, and I'm sure they'll get it taken care of, but I'm probably going to be out of a tablet for a few weeks. Sad... I absolutely love this tablet otherwise, and I just hope they get this taken care of in a decent manner.


----------



## dhonzik

Mine works fine. the only complaint is I wish it was flush with the side of the tablet like the reader on my laptop. I would had no problem using a pointy object to push it in to release it. I already had it come out on its own.


----------



## flip

mine works fine also, tested a few times and downloaded and tranfers pics and movies without a problem
Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyhimself

Works fine for me too. My only gripe is that it is not flush. I've already shot the sdcard about 5' straight up in the air accidentally.


----------



## benefit14snake

Mine works fine

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## stupid

Hakobo said:


> This is mostly a warning to people, check your micro SD card slots. Put a card in and take it out a few times to make sure it is going to work.
> 
> So, I got my prime on the 22nd. On the 24th I put an older 16gb card in and it worked fine. On the 27th I took the 16gb out, you know, the whole push in pop out thing, and it came out just fine. But when I went to put in my new 32gb class 10 card, it wanted to go in at an angle. I thought maybe the card was misshapen or something, so I took it out as to not force it. I then attempted to put the 16gb back in, and it too wanted to go in at an angle. So I carefully guided it in straight but it pushed in too far. It's now stuck in the prime, I can't get it out with my fingers and don't want to try with a tool. The prime is also not recognizing that there is even a card in at all. I filed a ticket with ASUS support, and I'm sure they'll get it taken care of, but I'm probably going to be out of a tablet for a few weeks. Sad... I absolutely love this tablet otherwise, and I just hope they get this taken care of in a decent manner.


For anyone finding this like I did late in the game (this is a high google result), this happens if you put the card in upside down. Placing it right side up sometimes doesn't go in just right and you have to wiggle it, which makes it feel like that way is wrong. It slides right in upside down, but it slides at an angle.


----------



## andrewjr

daveyhimself said:


> Works fine for me too. My only gripe is that it is not flush. I've already shot the sdcard about 5' straight up in the air accidentally.


Hah, I love this comment. Those springs in microSD slots are powerful. The slot in my Droid Charge is a little broken that I have to fiddle with it for the microSD to fit. Sometimes I drop my Droid Charge (and I swear the glass is invulnerable on this thing; dropped it face down 4 feet drop on concrete, not a scratch on the glass) and the back pops out and it shoots out the card 10 feet to somewhere else. And if the floor is flat and not textured, good luck picking the microSD off the floor...


----------



## jdeoxys

andrewjr said:


> Hah, I love this comment. Those springs in microSD slots are powerful. The slot in my Droid Charge is a little broken that I have to fiddle with it for the microSD to fit. Sometimes I drop my Droid Charge (and I swear the glass is invulnerable on this thing; dropped it face down 4 feet drop on concrete, not a scratch on the glass) and the back pops out and it shoots out the card 10 feet to somewhere else. And if the floor is flat and not textured, good luck picking the microSD off the floor...


I know that feel bro. Once, I dropped my evo 3d, from 5 feet, battery flew about 4 feet away, case flew 10 feet, microsd fell out. And not a nick on the screen either.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

